# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  My life as a turkey/ Ma vie avec 16 dindons sauvages

## phacélie

des liens pour voir/revoir ce documentaire qui a été diffusé sur Arte, magnifique :

http://documentarystorm.com/my-life-as-a-turkey/ en VO




> L'expérience hors du commun de Joe Hutto,  							naturaliste et écrivain américain,  							qui a élevé pendant plus d'un an, au cur d'une  							nature somptueuse et dans l'isolement total, seize  							bébés dindons sauvages.    							Ce documentaire édifiant,  							lauréat d'un Emmy Award en 2012, est une véritable  							réflexion sur les intéractions entre l'homme et la  							nature.


http://www.videos-streaming.eu/Ma-vi...s-sauvages.htm

----------


## phacélie

https://books.google.fr/books?id=s5Z...%C3%A9&f=false

à lire, un extrait du *Journal des Savants
Éditions Klincksieck, 1833*

----------

